# Hanes soft link



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi can anybody tell me a good distributer in california for Softlink t's, i live in Northern Cali, but any in california would be good.

Thanks

R.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

plan b said:


> Hi can anybody tell me a good distributer in california for Softlink t's, i live in Northern Cali, but any in california would be good.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> R.


 
Here is a list:

Bodek and Rhodes
Bodek And Rhodes
Fresno, CA
(800) 523-2721

NovaChrome
Nova Chrome
Pleasant Hill, CA
(800) 788-6682

Printgear Sportswear
PrintGear Sportswear Distributors Offers Imprintable Activewear, Casualwear, Accessories and Other Fine Apparel Products
Oxnard, CA
(800) 337-9171

Bur-Lane
Bur-Lane.com: Welcome
La Puente, CA
(866) 336-8127

Americana
Domain Name Renewal and web hosting from Network Solutions
Gardena, CA
(800) 473-2802

Johnson Plastics
Johnson Plastics Home Page
Concord, CA
(800) 869-7820

Got to their website and check the best price and availability.

Good Luck.

Luis


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the info!!!!!

R.


----------



## irenroth2 (May 12, 2013)

I am a textile artist closing my business to move to Europe. I am selling my inventory of Hanes soft-link T-Shirts: Kids XS, S, M, L. Ladies M, L, XL. Long Sleeve M, L.
I bought extra before they discontinued them since they are unique, well made and a great compromise for people who like cotton. The polyester front takes the disperse dyes brilliantly. You can see them on my website: byiren.com in the gallery or store under 'Gorgeous Chicks'.
Please e-mail me at: [email protected] for more information.
Please no advertisement or soliciting.
Thank you
Iren


----------

